# Deer Caliber



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I am looking for a new rifle for deer hunting and since I have never used a rifle before I figured I would ask you guys what the best caliber for DEER would be. I want to take in account shell prices to. I don't want to spend $50 a box. I might shoot a few coyotes with it to. My farthest shot would probably be 200-250 yds. So what do you guys think. Thanks for the help.

Jason


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

You have a lot of options out there. If it were me this is how i would rank them: long action 30-06, 270, 7mmRM, 300RM, 25-06. Short action: 308, 7mm-08, 260, 243. I use a 308 and it works well. Ammo is expensive and if you do not reload stick to the common calibers (30-06, 270, 308, 243) and you will be ok. You might want to ask your self what kind of rifle you want that might narrow it down for you a little more. Short bolt actions or semi or lever, and so on. Good luck, and save some money for the glass.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Good list there - I'd add the .257 Roberts, superb Whitetail caliber. C-man


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

The woods are full of good deer rifles.The choices offered above will all work.
If you stick with the more common calibers (.270,.308, 30-06), you'll often find ammo on sale right before rifle season. 
Whatever gun you pick, be sure to save some money for a *GOOD* scope to put on it. I favor Leupolds or Burris. And with this economy, you might find a good buy on the used narket right now.

NB


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually go with the theory that more is better when it comes to a hunting caliber, but with new ammo you could even look at a 30-30. It is supposed to reach out about 200+ yards plus its a great brush gun and I can tell ya from expericence deer like to hide in the thick stuff not the wide open. Just a thought because they can be picked up relativly cheap and have and can be put the heck and back. Just my $ .02


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I'd go with a .243 if I were you. It's a great deer cartridge with very little recoil, and it's a flat shooting caliber also. It's small enough where hide damage wouldn't be as devastating as a larger caliber.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

I know several people who use 243's and they are ok, I prefer 308 cals for deer, and they can be used for larger game as well in the future. For your all around needs a 30-06 is probably the best, the ammo is readily available in most stores. Just remember, some guns like different ammo. I have attached an example of how my Savage 110 30-06 performed last night while checking to make sure it was ready for this year. 

The red is some factory 180gr Federal ammo and the green is my hand loaded 150gr Hornady SST's. The factory ammo was given to me by someone who no longer had their 30-06.

Can you guess which ammo I will be using on Nov. 15th?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

.308, .30/06, or .300 Win mag are extremely versatile calibers and all easily capable of 300 yard shots on deer and larger game. Lots of choices from varmint loads to Big Game stopping power; Ammo always available anywhere in the world.

FYI these all shoot the exact same bullets, just at different velocities.

For deer only I vote .308, for a universal big game hunting caliber I vote .300 Win. Cannot go wrong with any of these .30 caliber cartridges.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

for yotes and deer i'd choose the 243 cal.
i have a 270 wsm that does the trick for both but the shells are pricey


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I just bought a new .308 and it should be here any day now :woohoo1:



CB


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

.308 is hard to beat. You can go larger if you don't mind recoil. If recoil is a problem, a .243 is a good round too. I shoot the cheap Winchester 150 grain pointed soft points in my .308 and it knocks em dead! They are around $15 a box.


----------



## crazyredneck (Oct 9, 2008)

30-30 or 30-06 if only for deer.

If you think that they might be Big, get a .375 H&H


----------



## Treed (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sure you will get a ton of opinions on this

I like 30/06 and 308 - currently using 308


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Llewellin said:


> I am looking for a new rifle for deer hunting and since I have never used a rifle before I figured I would ask you guys what the best caliber for DEER would be. I want to take in account shell prices to. I don't want to spend $50 a box. I might shoot a few coyotes with it to. My farthest shot would probably be 200-250 yds. So what do you guys think. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jason


Are you planning to keep the hides of the dogs? That makes a difference. 30 calibers will do much damage to the pelt.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok thanks for the suggestions guys. Well I think I have narrowed it down to 2. I m either going to go with a .243 or a 30-06. Now for you guys that have these and do a lot of rifle shooting, what are the big differences between the two. ANy disadvantages and advantages over one or another. You guys have been a big help.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

A 30-06 is more versitile. You can put light loads for smaller game, or 180 grains or even bigger for bear and elk. But a 243 is a flatter shooting gun with less recoil, which is good for small framed people like kids or women. I personally have both, and shoot both.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I am assuming both are good out to 200 yards? I am planning on keeping the yote hides to. Well I am not a small framed guy but I do have a young boy that will be hunting hopefully in years to come and I am thinking a .243 would be a good first rifle for me for the next years to shoot deer and yotes and than be able to pass it down to the boy when he is ready.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Dunhams had Savage's (with accutrigger) in both 30-06 and .243 on sale last week for $330 (might still be able to get that price).. I have the same Savage in .243 and its a tack driver using Federal BTSP..

CB


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

IMO,you would be FAR better off with the 06.While the 243 will kill even the biggest buck,it is nowhere near the 06.The 243 is not what i'd put in the hand's of a new hunter.If your dead-set aginst the 06 (or 308)i'd get a 25-06 or a 7mm-08.They are MUCH better deer rifle's imo.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

Your telling me that the 06 is much better than the .243 and that you wouldn't put a .243 in a new hunters hands but your not telling me why. I did forget to put in my original post that I am planning on handing it down to my son when he is old enough to use it.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

A lot of good input...with a lot of choices that make it hard to decide. I could probably name at least 15 cartridges that would do a fine job. On one hand, by your criteria, deer + coyote, keeping pelts, 250 yard range, inexpensive ammo, I think the 243 matches your needs very well. While there are better deer and coyote cartridges, most do one or the other better while the 243 does the dual purpose probably the best. I do like the 25-06 or 257 Roberts a lot too, but ammo/rifle availability/price may be a factor. May be something to check into though. Another thing I don't think mentioned is Remington does have the 55 grain Accelerator ammo for the '06 that may meet your coyote needs. Between that, the available managed recoil ammo, I still think you can't go wrong with the '06 and will give you those options.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Even though you seem to have narrowed your choices. I will suggest that you look at some ballistc charts, And borrow someones .308 and do some shooting. You may just like it. 

I have owned and shot a wide range of deer rifles. about 5 years ago, I had a custom .308 built based on a mauser action. I dont see myself ever using a different gun for Michigan game.


----------



## shagagagunga (Oct 22, 2002)

I've always wondered how does one estimate the caliber for a particular animal? I have a .30-30 which I know is fairly popular for deer. But now with the feral swine opportunity, or if I got a small game license and saw a coyote, should I be deer hunting and get a chance at one of these is a .30-30 enough? I assume a pig's hide is tougher/thicker than that of a deer and I also assume that a pig has more fatty tissue to penetrate as well. These are all assumptions on my part, but I don't know how that would translate into knowing what gun to use. Obvioulsy, I prefer not to stick a lump of lead in one and only slightly wound the thing.

Thanks in advance for any help.
Marty


----------



## Cobramach1 (May 30, 2008)

Wow, lots of good info in all the posts. I would put my money on the 260 Remington myself for around here. We purchased one for my wife last year and she's going to go hunting with it for the first time this year. She's getting really comfortable with it and very good at the range. Her best string is a .5" 3 shot group @ 100yds. She does under 1" groupings quite often with it. It's a pleasure to shoot too with very little recoil but has a a bit more oomph behind it vs the 243 which I also considered. She is shooting 120gr bullets which will be good for deer. I had also considered the 7mm08 which also looked like a good round. There really are a ton of choices and you may want to consider two rifles as a 223 or 204 would be a great coyote gun. The '06 is a great round and quite versatile. I chose the 260 for her so in case I ever wanted to hunt here in MI I would probably use it and keep my 300 Remington Ultra Mag in the safe. But for hunting on the plains of South Dakota my 300 reaches out for those long shots in excess of 300 yards with plenty of energy left over. After shooting her 260 I would feel pretty confident out to nearly 300 with a well placed shot, but I definitely wouldn't have taken 2 of the 4 shots I did 2 years ago with the 260 that I did with my 300.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

While it is a classic "neither of the above," I second Munsterlndr's post wholeheartedly. Both the .243 and .30-06 are fine deer rifles, but they are not the best compromise of either world.

Handing a rifle down to a new shooter has a lot to do with recoil and noise. No one has fun when they're getting belted and deafened. And, with all due respect to .30-06 fans, factory ammo in an '06 is going to belt a new shooter. Even a .243 can feel like a surprise. Perhaps the best comparison would be to have them shoot an '06, then shoot the .243...they will quickly prefer the .243, although it does not provide a ballistic advantage.

Yes, the .30-06 can be downloaded to quite comfortable levels. Yes, the .30-06 has a wider bullet range and selection of applications. I'm just guessing, however, that this is going to be a one-month-per-year deer rifle that shoots factory ammunition, and not a "one gun for life" rifle that needs to do everything well.

For recoil, accuracy, and availability, I think the "in between" calibers do a much better job. The 7mm-08 is relatively common these days, offers less recoil than the .30-06, and better bullet weight and (usually) penetration than the .243, and all of the accuracy that either might require. That said, a properly constructed .243 bullet should kill most average Michigan deer. I still say, if you don't feel the .243 is dangerous to deer-sized animals, I haven't found anyone who will stand within 300 yards of a .243 and let someone shoot at them.

By the way, I would encourage some of the posters to double-check the box prices on factory ammo. Last time I checked, $15-$16 was a good SALE price, and the big-box stores were running regular green box for as high as $29.99, and premium ammo was MORE. Seems the price of lead had a lot to do with this. I found some 8mm Mauser on clearance for $15.99 and jumped on it. Marked down from $30, mind you, and the standard .243/.270/.308/.30-06 wasn't far behind in price. Hopefully, I am the one out of date and ammo prices are coming down with the price of lead.

My personal favorite is the 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser, which sounds a lot more exotic than it actually is. If I had to pick between the two you suggested, I would go with the .243.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

What type of hunting/terrain will you encounter? Do you need to carry this rifle or is it to be anchored in a stand which was ridden to on ATV?

I ask because I'd say look at the rifle first, then figure out which caliber from there. Do you want a bolt, semi-auto, lever, wood, stainless, synthetic, carbine, lightweight, etc? I will only use a bolt or semi-auto and I like a lightweight rifle, but that's just me.

From there, you will find that the 243, 30-06, 270 and maybe the 308 are offered in just about any style of rifle out there. That fits in well with your criterion of cheap ammo. What's nice is there are premium rounds available in these as well.

Don't buy into the brush gun dogma, either. High velocity rounds are just as good as slow ones at "shooting through" brush, which is to say it's a crapshoot and you never know where any bullet will be deflected.

I read here that the 243 is flatter shooting than the 30-06, which isn't really true. It depends on bullet weight. Trajectory is ancillary to bullet energy downrange anyway. 

In all, I'd suggest the 270, boring as it may be to some. It's offered in most any make and model of rifle except levers, as far as I know. It's tried and true beyond belief. Ammo is everywhere and fairly cheap and there's a good variety of loads albeit in limited bullet weight. It's killed millions of deer, lots of bear and a good number of elk and moose too. It'll drop deer at 10 yards or 400 yards if you can hit them.

BTW, asking a bunch of hunters which is the best deer caliber is akin to asking patrons of Oktoberfest which is the best beer. 

All suggestions here are solid. Have fun with your shopping.


----------



## SweetWilliam (Mar 9, 2008)

.243 (or any .6mm) is a sweet round for killing or an afternoon at the range. Whats the point of owning a gun if you cant enjoy putting rounds down range? 06 is a wonderful, do anything round, but it ain't that fun to shoot.

Personally, I've haven't found anything a 168gr Hornady A-max out of the Savage .308 wont due. I've shot a lot of 110gr. bullets to. Good fun on ground hogs out to 300yds. Killed a couple of deer with them to. Huge explosion inside, but no exit wound. Can be a pain to track in the leaves.

One thing to remember is that the lighter the bullet in any given caliber, not only is it less energy, but the ballistic coefficient is worse. It may shoot nice at 100yds, but accuracy will go away where a heavier bullet will continue to be stable in flight, and carry more energy while getting thru the air more efficiently. Ballistic charts and programs don't tell the whole story.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have only shot 3 whitetail with a rifle (2 with 270 and 1 with 30-06). Two of the three dropped in their tracks the third(with 270) went 30 yards. For my money, either of these cartridges would make excellent deer guns.


----------

